# Some of my latest work - Stacie Jensen



## StacieJensen (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi there.  I am new here and just wanted to introduce myself with a little sample of some of my latest work


----------



## Lmphotos (Feb 7, 2013)

Really like your style!


----------



## StacieJensen (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you so much!  I shoot wide open at 1.4 and use natural light to give a hazy feel.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 7, 2013)

StacieJensen said:


> I shoot wide open at 1.4 and use natural light



Well I just heard the news today
It seems my aperture is going to change
I close my eyes, imagine 18% gray
Then I focus my lens, and shoot away

With lens wide open
Under the sunlight
Expose for her face
Questionable negative space
With lens wide open...

Well I don't know if I'm ready
To be the 'tog I have to be
I'll take a breath, steady my hand
We chimp in awe, great dynamic range

With lens wide open
Under the sunlight
Expose for her face
Questionable negative space
With lens wide open
Now ISO has changed
I'll show you bokeh
I'll show you high dynamic range

~Creed


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 7, 2013)

^^^

*******


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 7, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> ^^^
> 
> *******



Oh, come on Joe. I was only joking. Plus, the OP has some pretty nice work. There were a few similarities from the song (not all, as most of it was an attempt to incorporate rhymes) and I thought it was funny. I apologize if it offended you, OP. It was not meant that way.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 7, 2013)

On the first shot.. I find the blown out area on her chest (where arm and chest just sort of blend) to be very distracting....

The others... obviously shot at 1.4 and hazy. Seems to be a popular look with some photogs.

Looks like you are really good at marketing though, based on your website.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 7, 2013)

#1 is a really strange pose. I don't get it. I really like #2, but I can't tell what she is doing in #3.


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't like the crazy hazy look.  Some do, not me.  So for that look I guess it's good.

Number one is ruined for me as her arm is lost in her top, very distracting and creates a white blob that makes it not appealing to look at the image.


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 7, 2013)

also, why are you forcing us to read backwards?  your subject is on left side in each shot.  we aren't chinese...we read left to right....just as we look at images...left to right.  It's good to break the rules for a purpose...I don't see a strong enough purpose to do so....so forcing my eyes to go right to left is not interesting, but rather annoying. 

none of this was meant to be bad...just my observations...


----------



## amolitor (Feb 7, 2013)

In #1 it looks like her left arm (camera right) passes through the plane of focus. It also looks like you may have blurred it a bit where it does, to maintain attention on the face. That's not the only odd thing about the arm, but I think it's not helping, if indeed you did do that.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 7, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> #1 is a really strange pose. I don't get it. I really like #2, but I can't tell what she is doing in #3.



Kathy, I took it as she was fixing or putting her shoe back on. (But what do I know).


----------



## Tee (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome Stacie.  I like your portfolio.  Look forward to seeing you around more.  :thumbup:


----------



## Tuffythepug (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry, I don't much care for this group of photos for the reasons already mentioned.  But I agree with Charlie that you certainly have the marketing thing going on.  I realize that it's probably your "style" but there's just way too much washed-out space around the subject and it's very distracting for me.


----------



## Designer (Feb 7, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Looks like you are really good at marketing though, based on your website.



I once worked for a designer whose greatest talent was hooking the next client.


----------



## StacieJensen (Feb 7, 2013)

These are outtakes to a session.  I am a lifestyle photographer.  The series was all about high school seniors getting beautiful for their shoot.  She isn't posing as it is lifestyle, she is fixing her shoe.  Just the beautiful look into how a giddy girl gets ready.


----------



## StacieJensen (Feb 7, 2013)

I am shocked at the negativity added to the comments. Not sure the group is for me.  Art should not be criticized but rather appreciated.  I teach photographers all the time, and I teach them to follow the art they desire and not what others are doing.  I posted not for CC, but to showcase my style.  I didn't much need approval.


----------



## StacieJensen (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you for the warm welcome Tee!  I appreciate that


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 7, 2013)

I didn't see any negativity at all, simply opinions expressed...none of which were really in a negative manner.  If what has been posted thus far hurts your feelings...then yeah...maybe you should refrain from posting on a real forum and stick to facebook for accolades.

Putting up there that you "teach" doesn't help much....telling one to follow their artistic desire is moot if the foundations and basics are not understood.  Hopefully that is lesson 1 in your "teaching".  

This is not negative...this is my expressing my opinion truthfully.  There are no "right" and "wrong" in opinions.


----------



## StacieJensen (Feb 7, 2013)

Well we certainly teach foundation and basics ... quite necessary for learning manual and business skills.  I am talking "style", not foundation or basics.  You don't see it as a negative thing to tell someone that you don't like their work?  I would think that if it isn't your style you could still appreciate the art.  I appreciate tons of things even though they aren't the same way I capture it.  If we would all shoot it the same then it wouldn't be original, hence the reason for shooting manual, to create your version of the story!


----------



## runnah (Feb 7, 2013)

StacieJensen said:
			
		

> I am shocked at the negativity added to the comments. Not sure the group is for me.  Art should not be criticized but rather appreciated.  I teach photographers all the time, and I teach them to follow the art they desire and not what others are doing.  I posted not for CC, but to showcase my style.  I didn't much need approval.



Posting in the professional gallery leaves one open to extra criticism because of the implication that the photos were paid for.

Don't take it personally. Or do, I am not your boss.


----------



## StacieJensen (Feb 7, 2013)

BTW, I was coming on to introduce myself to the group, say hi and give a little portfolio.  Thanks for the welcome everyone that said it  Can't wait to visit your work and chat.


----------



## StacieJensen (Feb 7, 2013)

Got it


----------



## runnah (Feb 7, 2013)

StacieJensen said:
			
		

> BTW, I was coming on to introduce myself to the group, say hi and give a little portfolio.  Thanks for the welcome everyone that said it  Can't wait to visit your work and chat.



That's how it starts. A person gives you a negative crit, then you give that person a negative crit back.

It's a never ending cycle of hate and discontent.


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 7, 2013)

StacieJensen said:


> You don't see it as a negative thing to tell someone that you don't like their work?



Nope.  Not at all.  In fact, I said yours were good for that style.  Just because I don't like it doesn't make it a bad thing.  I never said they were bad.  Put your defenses back in the closet.


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 7, 2013)

If someone says they don't like my work, which they have...on here.  I simply say thanks for your input, or don't respond at all.  I don't expect everyone to like it, and frankly...don't care.


----------



## StacieJensen (Feb 7, 2013)

runnah said:


> StacieJensen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Runnah, I think you misunderstood me, I was being honest.  I was thanking those that sent me welcomes from the post and that I couldn't wait to visit and chat.  Wasn't negative.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 7, 2013)

I like the style, but I'd like the image a lot more if her whole chest/shirt wasn't completely blown out. It takes my focus off her face.


----------



## runnah (Feb 7, 2013)

StacieJensen said:
			
		

> Runnah, I think you misunderstood me, I was being honest.  I was thanking those that sent me welcomes from the post and that I couldn't wait to visit and chat.  Wasn't negative.



See there you go, attacking me after all I wanted to do was help!!


----------



## kathyt (Feb 7, 2013)

StacieJensen said:


> Well we certainly teach foundation and basics ... quite necessary for learning manual and business skills.  I am talking "style", not foundation or basics.  You don't see it as a negative thing to tell someone that you don't like their work?  I would think that if it isn't your style you could still appreciate the art.  I appreciate tons of things even though they aren't the same way I capture it.  If we would all shoot it the same then it wouldn't be original, hence the reason for shooting manual, to create your version of the story!



When I first started posting on this site there were many members who didn't really like my hazy edits, BUT they still had tons of great critique to share with me regarding my work. 
Yes, sometimes it does sting a little, but I do learn from everyones input even if I don't agree 100% of the time.


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 7, 2013)

I tried the hazy thing a time or two..'cause chicks dig it.  I ended up adding a layer and setting it to Multiply.  muahhahaha


----------



## Tuffythepug (Feb 8, 2013)

StacieJensen said:


> I am shocked at the negativity added to the comments. Not sure the group is for me.  Art should not be criticized but rather appreciated.  I teach photographers all the time, and I teach them to follow the art they desire and not what others are doing.  I posted not for CC, but to showcase my style.  I didn't much need approval.



Where are my manners.   Of course I should have welcomed you first off.   Professionals, beginners, and everyone in-between seems to be welcome here.  I'm pretty new myself.   And I took a few lumps over the first few pictures I posted here.    I thought that 40 years of experience would somehow buy credibility.  I learned fairly quickly that this is a brutally honest forum when it comes to critique and commentary on our photos.  You may find that some folks hate a particular photo while others find much to admire in the same picture.   

I think the main thing to keep in mind is that none of this is personal.   I admit that the first photos you posted seemed like all the highlights were washed out and the the poses were not particularly interesting.   That's not a judgement about you or your abilities; just an observation.

I'm afraid I have to take issue with your statement that "art should not be criticized but rather appreciated".  That's a rather naive viewpoint if I may say so.  Art is criticized everywhere all the time;  not just on our little forum.  And we all know that one person's art is another person's rubbish.
When you teach your students to follow the art they desire and not what others are doing I hope you also caution them that there are good reasons why rules of exposure,  composition, etc. exist.   Art does not exist in a vacuum;  We don't produce it solely for our own pleasure (even though we say that we do)..  deep down we want others to appreciate it too.    

You got off to a bumpy start but I hope you stick around and continue to show us your work.  I'm sure that there is a lot of excellent stuff in your portfolio.


----------



## Tee (Feb 8, 2013)

You have some nice work on your site.  I liked your engagement set at the lake on the rickety pier. :thumbup:  You brand yourself well which, if you stick around, would be good to help the complete noob who just picked up their Canon Rebel and opened a Facebook page.  We can be a crotchety bunch but you'll soon learn to love us.


----------



## StacieJensen (Feb 8, 2013)

thank you for the welcome Tee and checking me out! I didn't expect roses here, so I am happy you came to welcome me.  I just didn't expect it to be a negative first impression from the others either.  Definitely not a naive photographer Tuffythepug, I'm a successful business woman.  That doesn't come from being naive.  We just have different view points of what art is.  That's ok, your way isn't the right way because you have more time on the forum.  I stand well with that opinion.

I think Tuffy you jumped to telling me how I should teach without asking if it works for my students.  Yep!  It does!  They do very well after mentoring, again I discuss fundamentals.  I don't tell them they have to stick to rules.  You stick to the rules or art?  Borrrrrinnnngggg!  I stand out


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Stacie.. I did not mean to come across as negative, I was merely commenting on what I personally don't care for in the images. Your style is very common today... and It is not my favorite even when well done. Poorly done (as is very common) and I really dislike it. You do it well... so that is not a dig at you!

oh.. and welcome!


----------



## twocolor (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome! I'm only seeing one image on your post, so I can't comment on those, but I took a peek at your website, and find your work very beautiful!  I think you give your client a very consistent and beautiful set of pictures!


----------



## manaheim (Feb 8, 2013)

yeesh.


----------



## StacieJensen (Feb 11, 2013)

thank you so much!!!  I appreciate you visiting.  I would love to take a peek at yours.  I'm new here so not sure if there is a place I can click to see your links.


----------



## twocolor (Feb 11, 2013)

StacieJensen said:


> thank you so much!!!  I appreciate you visiting.  I would love to take a peek at yours.  I'm new here so not sure if there is a place I can click to see your links.



I believe if you click on my name, it takes you to my profile and you can find posts I've started on there!  I do this full time, so unless I have a session I'm absolutely in love with, or things are a little slower (like in January & February), I don't post as much as I would like to!


----------



## jbarrettash (Feb 11, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> also, why are you forcing us to read backwards?  your subject is on left side in each shot.  we aren't chinese...we read left to right....just as we look at images...left to right.  It's good to break the rules for a purpose...I don't see a strong enough purpose to do so....so forcing my eyes to go right to left is not interesting, but rather annoying.
> 
> none of this was meant to be bad...just my observations...



???

Really? I can see valid criticisms of the photo in other posts, but is this a rule you shoot by? Your compositions are limited by a rule of western reading protocol? Anyone else find this strange? You compose a shot, IMHO, in a way that is visually arresting, coherent and expressive of an idea -  whether emotional, spiritual, physical or intellectual. To limit yourself arbitrarily to placing your subject on the right seems to me more often than not to be pointing a shotgun at your shoe, and had I even conceived of this rule before, I'm sure I would have missed out on roughly half my favorite shots. My advice to anyone employing this "rule": break it exactly as many times as appropriate. I'm sure you'll find this hovers around the 50% zone.

Don't mean to offend, just found this a very strange (and handicapping) rule...

And, of course, welcome to staciejensen and don't take the criticism here too personally. And, as is written,  be careful what you ask for...


----------

